# pregnant cat



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

I need some advice about my pregnant cat .... I'm not sure if she is going into labour can anyone help ??


----------



## lucas210690 (Jan 15, 2011)

my cat gave birth on mothers day. If she hasnt gave birth yet and you want to know anything just pm me .


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

When was she mated? Has she got milk yet?


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ahh I didn't realise anyone replied... Turns out she went through a phantom pregnancy  but she is deffinately pregnant now due in the next 2-3weeks I may need help then


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Wait, so you deliberately got your cat pregnant despite not having a clue about cat pregnancy? Why??


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

Now that's not what I said, is it


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

charlie180 said:


> Now that's not what I said, is it


Well how did she get pregnant then?


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

She had sexual intercourse with a male cat whilst being in heat


----------



## tryme (Apr 2, 2008)

charlie180 said:


> She had sexual intercourse with a male cat whilst being in heat


:bash:


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

when we had a cat years ago, she went missing for over a week or so but came home and i still didnt relise what was going to be in my sons new baby walker box but 3 kittens. if shes hiding somewere then it wont be long. she will go were its quite. but you need to read up and get money ready incase owt goes wrong


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

charlie180 said:


> She had sexual intercourse with a male cat whilst being in heat


So in short, you got her pregnant deliberately, great. Any reason why you felt it important to breed your cat?


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

agree realy, i should of read the post first tbh. cats and kittens arnt cheap and this is why theres free services to have cats nuterd or spayed because many kittens are being bagged and killed or used as dog bait . we need to stop over breeding cats


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

with all due respect to everyone commenting, she didnt actually state she deliberately allowed her cat to get pregnant. so many cats get caught out and get pregnant, its not always intended. I agree she should have got her cat neutered after the phantom, and would strongly suggest she does so after the birth of the kittens and not let her out of her sight until such time, but i am sure she intends to do so already. 

she has come to the forum for help and support, she didnt come to be judged :2thumb: everyone just needs to get along. Yes there are too many cats, i agree, rescues are full to the brim. but shes not the only person who's ever had a pregnant cat now is she : victory:

I hope things go well for your cat and her kittens, and i hope you managed to rehome them all to lifelong homes, although sadly this may not be certain. 

I would recommend buying or even borrowing a dog crate for when the kittens arrive, and keep mum with the kittens caged. and of course, it goes without saying, but do not allow her out, as she will become pregnant almost straight away. 

good luck :no1:


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

I adopted a pregnant cat from a rescue centre well a 'pregnant' turns out that she wasn't pregnant ... In the mean time she got out and must have mated she is now pregnant I have a nice home for the kittens and they will be well looked after... She should not have gotten out. But someone must have unlocked the cat flap. I have done all the research I possibly can but will always be nervous/ excited when the time comes

The thing is is why should I have to explain my storey even if I did breed my cats it is no body else's business ? People breed mice ? Rats and rabbits... There are too many of them... So why would I be judged .. This posts was a spur of the moment through the excitement of my cat being pregnant... But all people want to do is spoil.. You see it time and time again


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you... It seems that us wat happened except the first time she wasn't actually pregnant but I appreciate your comments and help


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

Devi said:


> So in short, you got her pregnant deliberately, great. Any reason why you felt it important to breed your cat?


Yes because I clearly wish to add to the population of cats and see the kittens I am a sick individual


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

ferretgirl said:


> with all due respect to everyone commenting, she didnt actually state she deliberately allowed her cat to get pregnant. so many cats get caught out and get pregnant, its not always intended. I agree she should have got her cat neutered after the phantom, and would strongly suggest she does so after the birth of the kittens and not let her out of her sight until such time, but i am sure she intends to do so already.


Sorry, but she can claim ignorance once, her cat was in heat and outside, she thought it was pregnant (and clearly failed to get the needed vet care as she was not aware it was a phantom until due date), however she then let it out again, while in heat, you can not claim ignorance a second time, she knew what would occur, so yes it was deliberate.
Rescue centres are packed, the RSPCA is putting down kittens and pregnant cats in their hundreds because of the overpopulation issue, and this person has added to the problem. There is no justification.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

charlie180 said:


> The thing is is why should I have to explain my storey even if I did breed my cats it is no body else's business ? People breed mice ? Rats and rabbits... There are too many of them... So why would I be judged .. This posts was a spur of the moment through the excitement of my cat being pregnant... But all people want to do is spoil.. You see it time and time again


Spoil your excitement? Are you serious? Kittens will die for this, tiny fluffy kittens in rescue centres will be put to sleep because you let your cat out and took up as many as 10 homes that could have saved lives. Are you excited about that?


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

yes but the point i was getting accross people breed cats far to much, there left roaming the streets and either get bagged thrown in canals because they cant afford the vets and also used for dog bait . hamsters,rats etc are caged and ok killed for rep food but ,i guess it makes it ok to breed lots of cats for them to suffer, as there being taken,having dogs set on them being hurt by humans kicking them,throwing them in bon fires etc and what for, peoples sick pleasure. but people cry when there cat goes missing etc. i totaly agree you should of had the cat done when had fantum pregnancy 








charlie180 said:


> I adopted a pregnant cat from a rescue centre well a 'pregnant' turns out that she wasn't pregnant ... In the mean time she got out and must have mated she is now pregnant I have a nice home for the kittens and they will be well looked after... She should not have gotten out. But someone must have unlocked the cat flap. I have done all the research I possibly can but will always be nervous/ excited when the time comes
> 
> The thing is is why should I have to explain my storey even if I did breed my cats it is no body else's business ? People breed mice ? Rats and rabbits... There are too many of them... So why would I be judged .. This posts was a spur of the moment through the excitement of my cat being pregnant... But all people want to do is spoil.. You see it time and time again


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

I took her to the vets actually he confirmed he could feel at least 2 kittens and she was4 weeks along clearly he was mistaken which happens occasionally.. U clearly have got nothing better to do on a Sunday night you have no idea who I am or why my cat is pregnant all u know is that I got a bit excited when I thought she was going into labour ..... And yet you decide I need to be taught a lesson.. Well if it makes u feel like more of a man and u are bettering the animal community by commenting on a situation u my friend have no idea if then please be my guest to carry on.....


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

they would of done an ultrasound on your cat to be 100% sure if he felt something


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

charlie180 said:


> you have no idea who I am or why my cat is pregnant all u know is that I got a bit excited when I thought she was going into labour ..... And yet you decide I need to be taught a lesson.. Well if it makes u feel like more of a man and u are bettering the animal community by commenting on a situation u my friend have no idea if then please be my guest to carry on.....


Your cat is pregnant because you did not prevent pregnancy. Care to tell me whose fault that is?


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

Again as I say you have no idea of my situation and how I plan to handle the kittens so yes I am excited and at least there will be cats that will be looked after


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

They would have done an ultra sound if they were unsure. As it was confirmed they did not feel it necessary


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

charlie i would recommend closing the thread. you dont need to be abused. i share the views of many on here, yes there are too many cats. which you are aware of too. the situation with cats as with many other animals is at breaking point, but one person can not be held responsible for it and feel the force of peoples bitterness. sadly too many people are spiteful and bitter towards others. its not helpful and doesnt make forums like this a very nice place to be. sharing views is one thing, but emotionally blackmailing people is another. and it shouldnt be stood for.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

hang on you just said she had 2 but the vet was mistaken. so you have let your cat out i certinly know why devi is getting upset because your determind to bring fluffy kittens into the world, put your cat through undue stress, and bring kittens into the world to be then fobbed off when get bigger cause to expencive but then when shes had them she will be pregnant again cause you will let her out again all i can say is poor cat and poor kittens if she does have any.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

my friends cat had 4 kittens and the vet did ultrasound to see roughly how many there were and if everything was ok. but then when she had the kittens she had her cat done cause you basicly have to give them away which she did, nobody wants cats like they use to


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hahaha yes poor cat at kittens I am a terrible person and u clearly are better. U have not read what I said in the slightest ... You are just an ignorant person ... It for people like u why these things happen to cats so u should blame ur self .. I will now be leaving this forum but let's see if ur a big enough tool to boost your ego one last time because u hav to have the last word ?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Well since you feel no guilt for the kittens who will die as a result of your actions, and clearly not bothered that your cat could die as a result, since many cats die in labour due to trapped kittens or various complications, I hope you have a fair amount of savings. For the record a caesarean costs £500+ out of hours, and almost all cats give birth at night. A mammary strip, which in my experience happens in maybe 20% of cases, will cost £500 or so normally, add another £700 for out of hours. 
Good luck to the cat, she'll need it.


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Best*



ferretgirl said:


> charlie i would recommend closing the thread. you dont need to be abused. i share the views of many on here, yes there are too many cats. which you are aware of too. the situation with cats as with many other animals is at breaking point, but one person can not be held responsible for it and feel the force of peoples bitterness. sadly too many people are spiteful and bitter towards others. its not helpful and doesnt make forums like this a very nice place to be. sharing views is one thing, but emotionally blackmailing people is another. and it shouldnt be stood for.



I think that would be for the best ... Thank you for the support x


----------



## BigHomer (Apr 21, 2012)

Can you please educate yourself about cat reproduction or your cat will be pregnant again before you even re-home these kittens. I say this not to be mean but because the majority of people who allow their cats to become pregnant have no idea just how quickly after birth a female can become pregnant and are caught out with a 2nd litter. 
We are talking about pregnancy being possible DAYS after the birth. You won't even know until you see the big belly and kittens moving as the pink nipples (the first sign of pregnancy) will already be there as she will be feeding the kittens. 
Good luck.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

yes me too because you have no guilt its people like yourself that brings cute cuddly kittens into the world then fob them off. and then they end up being attacked and you have no guilt for that, its sick.


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

I will say it one last time:
I am very educated about my cats. I adopted her from a local rescue centre. I go at 'cat cuddle' quite often. She was brought in as 'pregnant' in this rescue centre they just get the cats neutered. Unless they are noticeably pregnants. The reason for this is because a lot of cats are not actually pregnant and if they are not noticeable aka piniking or rounded abdomen there is no significant harm in having the kittens aborted.

However I fell in love with her and adopted her. I do not believe in abortion and between my house and my family we can rehome all the kittens anyway. I took her too the vets for a once over I'm not originally from round the area so I don't have a particular vet which I visit. He confirmed she was fine and he said she was about 4 weeks pregnant and said she would have more then two but could not specify exactly.

As I have explained we have plenty of homes so as it wasn't a massive issue we decided not to bother with a scan. We prepared for these kittens. In the mean time the cat ... Missy escaped through our cat flapp. Probably one of the kids messed and opened it.

It got to the time she was due and no kittens... She was acting strange one night and thought she was going into labour. Hence the first comment . However she didn't . We left her a week incase the dates weren't spot on after this I took her to a different vet who confirmed that she was pregnant now but only by a few weeks. 

Yes we didn't let the abortion take place and the cat flap was opened but there was no way we could have avoided the new pregnancy as we only new she had a phantom once she was pregnant again


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

The reason people don't keep cats is because people ( like the people on this thread) have turned it into a misery and a chore.. Se I can't even ask a question without someone trying to make me not want more cats


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

no were looking out for these animals if anything, because its allways on the news or in paper cats taken for dog bait, cats thrown in bon fires . bag of kittens found in black bin bag. your obiously not going to get her done and she will end up with loads of babys. as far as im saying close this thread


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

in a way it is a chore cause you wouldnt leave them hungry you have to feed daily, you wouldnt let them suffer, just like you wouldnt leave the plates from tea on the side for days. having an animal is hard work, it requires holes in pockets for vet fees.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

Right, it really irritates me when people say "think of the poor cats that wont get homes now" if someone wanted to rehome from a shelter they would, if they didn't they wouldn't. 

There are lots of breeders bringing kittens into the world, if you have a problem with it, talk to the people that do it for a living 24/7. 

Clearly there wasn't enough time to get her spayed because they didn't know about the phantom until it was too late, she might be spayed afterwards, how the hell do you people know the future?

Just because these kittens wont be in a shelter, doesn't mean they don't deserve homes.

The cat is already pregnant, the kittens are already going to be born, stop bashing the poster for homing what they thought was a pregnant cat that got out and got genuinely pregnant.

Its not the posters fault that the male cat wasn't nuetered, just leave it alone, if you don't want these kittens in the world, thats your problem, the poster has already said they'll have good homes, clearly those homes are with people that didn't want a cat with baggage from a rescue.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Devi said:


> Spoil your excitement? Are you serious? Kittens will die for this, tiny fluffy kittens in rescue centres will be put to sleep because you let your cat out and took up as many as 10 homes that could have saved lives. Are you excited about that?


You are one sick individual


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Devi said:


> Well since you feel no guilt for the kittens who will die as a result of your actions, and clearly not bothered that your cat could die as a result, since many cats die in labour due to trapped kittens or various complications, I hope you have a fair amount of savings. For the record a caesarean costs £500+ out of hours, and almost all cats give birth at night. A mammary strip, which in my experience happens in maybe 20% of cases, will cost £500 or so normally, add another £700 for out of hours.
> Good luck to the cat, she'll need it.


What the hell are you talking about ,i've never had this happen with any of my cats over the years you are a sensationalist radge pot.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

mariex4 said:


> yes me too because you have no guilt its people like yourself that brings cute cuddly kittens into the world then fob them off. and then they end up being attacked and you have no guilt for that, its sick.


How do you know that any of this is going to happen ? You come across as someone with a mental age of about 10 the way you post on this forum.
I see you think it ok to breed yet more lizards as well .Double standards !!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, we've bought our cats as kittens, not rehomed because some of the fees are extortionate, its nessecary for them to grow up so that they can be more streetwise because of where we live, both cats we've had that didn't grow up here got hit by cars, the 3 that have grown up here don't even cross the road.

Sometimes its for the best to buy, I'd rather buy a kitten than rehome one to die a few weeks later.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Funny how snake, reptile, chelonia breeders don't get this amount of stick. Personally I don't think anyone should be breeding yet more blinkin tortoises when they live so long and so many are rehomed as it is. Do I go around giving a public b****king to anyone that chooses to do so? NO. What, just 'cos a cat or dog is cute and fluffy they mean more..? 
I notice its always the same person/people taking the moral highground too.. perhaps they have their own hidden shame:whistling2:


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

the only difference with cats and lizards or reps is that most people arnt selfish and breed or let them get pregnant all year round, we breed reps then let them have a break, a cat has kittens ,goes out and gets pregnant again, she has them goes out and gets pregnant again. and yes there are people that over breed lizards and id say the same to them.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

mariex4 said:


> the only difference with cats and lizards or reps is that most people arnt selfish and breed or let them get pregnant all year round, we breed reps then let them have a break, a cat has kittens ,goes out and gets pregnant again, she has them goes out and gets pregnant again. and yes there are people that over breed lizards and id say the same to them.


Yeah but this was accidental, did the poster say she wouldn't get the cat spayed? Its already been said it was probably a kid messing with the cat flap, and no, only bad breeders do that, good breeders have many queens that come into season at different times giving each a break.


----------



## rockgal145 (Dec 14, 2009)

for god sakes people, are we that far up our own arses that we give EVERYBODY on this site a hard time.. its reasons like this that people DONT ask for help then something bad happens because people wont just let people show that they dont know everything

cmon people show abit of compassion, its not the most ideal situation but she did post in the HELP AND CHAT section..


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

there is absolutely no need to be so abusing to the OP. She simply asked for help and all she has received is useless and pointless nasty comments.

accidents DO happen, and yes there are too many abandoned cats and kittens but whats done is done and throwing out these nasty comments doesnt help anybody.

if the OP is prepared and ready and given proper advice then hopefully the birth will not be a problem and the mother and kittens will be healthy and properly cared for. When things like this happen you should be handing out helpful advice to avoid complications, not just assuming that the OP is another one of the brain dead muppets responsible for the other stray/abandoned cats.

I'm in the same boat at the moment, my cat displayed no signs that she was in heat and because she managed to get out unfortunately she is going to have a litter of kittens, i'm so glad i didn't ask for any help if this is the reaction i would have received! It's utterly appalling that you should be so nasty to someone needing help like this.

I'd like to offer a suggestion to the OP, when your cat has successfully given birth and you rear the lovely little kittens, simply make sure you except the responsibility of it all, have them vet checked, vaccinated and ideally micro-chipped in your own name so that when you find them homes their new owners can change the details into their own and should anything ever happen the cats owner can be traced, and if they don't update the micro-chip details it will be you who will be responsible if the cat turns up in a rescue.

This is what i plan to do with my litter, i except full responsibility for every one of them, which is a hell of a lot more than can be said for most people that breed animals on purpose, never mind by accident!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im not commenting on the rights and wrongs of what has happened but as a co founder and a Trustee of an animal sanctuary I am disturbed that a rescue centre would actually rehome an un neutered cat of breeding age. We neuter our cats at 5 months old and would never rehome a pregnant cat to anybody.


----------

